# Not doing homework??????????????



## Luly (Jun 1, 2013)

I never do my homework anymore. I just come home; log onto my computer; put on my headphones and escape reality. Were I dont feel afraid to talk to people and can just be me.


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

It is very tempting to run away from problem rather than facing it, i have done it many times. But in the end I realized that I can't run away forever, it's scary to face my problem all on my own but I just try to do it. I hope that you can do the same too, just start slowly...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I never do homework much too. First it's "I'll do it in a hour" and then when that's up I keep extending the dealing until it's the day when it's due.


----------



## calliopes (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a tendency to do this as well, and I know for a fact that it's caused by my SA. I procrastinate with every single assignment because I'm always terrified that I'm going to do badly on it. I do this more in classes where we have to go over the homework in class because I'm always scared that the teacher is going to call on me randomly and I'll get it wrong, even though I know it wouldn't be the end of the world. I got awful grades during my first two years of high school because of it, so this year I'm determined to stop letting myself do it. It'll be easier said than done, but I'm so sick of letting my anxiety control me.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I procrastinate then forget it all together.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

T Studdly said:


> I procrastinate then forget it all together.


*Reasoning*: "Eh, it's due in tomorrow and I haven't started, what's the point."

*What really happens*: Homework not done.

*Reasoning*: "I'll decide whether to do it tomorrow or later, I still got plenty of time."

*What really happens*: The decision has actually already been made on a subconscious level, homework will not get done.

A procrastinator's life :yes


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

One of my biggest regrets in high school was that I did not do any work; no homework, no studying...The only thing I saw that was work was making up an excuse as to why I didn't do the work. Even cheating was too much work for me, lol. I eventually started skipping school altogether...I showed up maybe 3 times a week, and always late. It got to the point where everyone in my class hated me and said behind my back that I was a hobo; the rumour was I wondered he streets with a bag over my head while everyone was at school. They also thought it was unfair that I got to stay home all the time and therefor got more time to study for tests, lol, as if I was actually using that time to study. (my class was full of nerds). 

All this resulted in me BARELY passing, I even think the only reason they passed me was because they didn't want to make the school look bad. I was lucky I went to such a shady school. But even though I was lucky they passed me, I received a certificate that was of lesser value than a normal high school diploma and my grades were horrible. 

The result of this? I cant get into any college in Europe at all (which was my plan, since my high school was in europe) so I moved to America and here I can only get into community college, which is crappy. There is no way to socialize or meet people even if I wanted to...I can never experience the typical college life because I did so badly in high school. And my actual friends from high school are in college in Europe having the times of their lives and I cant be with them  In fact we're drifting apart slowly and that would not have happened if I got better grades and got into the same college as them.

My advice would be to not make the mistakes I did! Its ok if you don't do your homework sometimes, but don't let it happen all the time and don't let it escalate into full blown laziness like I did. You would be surprised how much you can get away with but don't start to test those boundaries...try to get good grades even if you could care less about school.


----------



## VividImagination (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't do it after school if you do not want to. Try waking up a bit earlier than usual and doing it in the morning. 

@lisac1919
Barely passing means you have a high school degree, doesn't it? In that case you should still be able to get into a multitude of European colleges and/or universities. I live in Europe, so I'd know. In fact, a lot of these are much cheaper (and easier to get into) than the ones in the United States.  Try not to worry too much about grades. A lot of people have a problem with those, but I'm pretty sure you'll improve with time. :yes


----------



## tigersandmoonbears (Aug 21, 2013)

I used to be the ultimate goody-two shoes. That is, before I started high school. Since Year 7, when my social awkwardness shot up, I haven’t really put much effort into my work. Since I go to one of the top academic schools in my state, that’s a very bad idea. Also, my parents are pushing for me to do well, and even though they don’t put too much pressure on me, I still have to bring home good marks. In Year 7, I did miserably (and paid the price). For the sake of my parents and my butt (those spanks really hurt) this year I actually dragged myself off the laptop for supposed “schoolwork” and studied a few days before the half-yearlies. I ended up doing pretty well, and I know I could’ve done heaps better if I had actually applied myself earlier. Now it’s Term 3 and I’ve lost the motivation. Everyday I go onto the laptop and just mess around. What really makes me ashamed is that I know I can do well, and I used to actually LIKE homework as it gave me a sense of accomplishment. I guess that I use the Internet as an easy way out of reality. The yearlies will be here soon and I don’t know whether I can apply myself enough to improve my Maths grades (I got a C in the half-yearlies much to my parents’ horror) Recently, I did a Maths test and didn’t bother studying. I got a 19/40. I haven’t told my parents and I don’t plan to, but I think I’ll use it as motivation to make me study.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually use my homework to escape reality, focusing on that makes me feel better for a little while.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> *Reasoning*: "Eh, it's due in tomorrow and I haven't started, what's the point."
> 
> *What really happens*: Homework not done.
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE (May 21, 2013)

That's partly the reason I almost failed a few courses in the last few years  I never did my homework... I would feel so ****ty most day's that the general thing I told myself was who cares about homework it's not going to fix anything... So instead I watched TV, it seemed easier at the time but later on you tend to regret not doing it.


----------

